# DIY channel shows recorded, won't play



## Hollingshead (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi,

For the past few weeks, we've been recording shows from the DIY channel. They show as recorded, but when playted go immediately to Do You Want to Delete? For the brief instant before that message, the time bar looks like it has all 30 minutes. This has been occurring with two different shows over a number of dates. And we've recorded and watched other shows on other channels on those same dates, so I don't think its a reception issue.

Tried to find other threads about this, but its hard to search for. Sorry if I missed them.

Thanks for any help. I'm mystified.

Oops, almost forgot- an HR24-500.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

First thing to try is resetting your DVR/Receiver using the red button behind the front panel access card door. See if that helps.

This sort of problem is sometimes caused by weak satellite reception on one or both DVR tuners ....

Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders (and both tuners if applicable). You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength". Note the "+" and "-" symbols next to the "Satellite" and "Tuner" entries where you can toggle the readings between the various satellites and both DVR tuners.

Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero):

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[Not present with Slimline3 dish. No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Not present with Slimline 3 dish. Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## Hollingshead (Oct 23, 2006)

I did reset and, while it did remove the bogus recordings that won't play, it also promptly "recorded" another one.

I hadn't thought it would be a reception issue because I'm only seeing it on the one channel, but I'll check the levels tonight. The last time the dish was adjusted gave me the highest levels I've ever had with DTV, but it has been a windy winter siince then.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with litzdog, this is generally a reception issue.


----------



## Hollingshead (Oct 23, 2006)

The software update completely frazzled both my HR-24's (lost locals on one, lost locals and all SD on the other), so I didn't get a chance to write down all my levels, but I did check the numbers and they still look good. (Tech support had to re-download all my authorizations, which eventually solved the problem.)

All the satellites are in the upper 70's to mid-90's, with most of the transponders in the 80's. No satellite seems significantly worse than the others. I guess I can use the channel map and see where DIY is and check that level specifically.

But, since both you knowledgeable guys are pointing to reception, maybe this problem is linked to my other problem, which is the "Failure to download guide info for the last X hours" message that I'm getting frequently on both receivers. Since the number of hours keeps changing, they can obviously connect sporadically, but not consistently. This isn't a phone line issue, is it? Because I seem to have lost the ability to test the phone connection.

Since my last dish aiming, DTV has worked very well until recently, but now it seems pretty shaky. Yet the numbers still look better than they have for most of my 15 years with DTV.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It would really help to see ALL of your transponders readings on BOTH DVR tuners.


----------



## Hollingshead (Oct 23, 2006)

OK, I've got my satellite numbers and I think I may have a problem.

101c
1-8 95 0 88 55 81 59 88 73
9-16 89 66 87 0 85 61 87 80
17-24 92 0 92 73 86 0 95 0
25-32 95 0 95 0 96 0 89 0

99c
1-8 82 91 79 88 84 93 82 76
9-16 88 91 84 85 92 95 - - 

99s
1-8 74 0 71 0 78 0 - -
9-16 - - - - - - 75 74
17-24 84 85 74 76 91 95 72 62

103s
1-8 74 90 0 0 0 0 - -
9-16 - - - - - -55 0
17-24 95 95 0 0 63 60 59 46

103ca
1-8 89 93 86 91 90 92 84 91
9-16 88 92 88 90 88 91 92 92

103cb
1-8 91 88 90 85 91 85 87 85
9-16 92 89 86 87 91 91 - -

Now I know you asked for both tuners and I wasn't sure if you meant both DVR's or both tuners on each DVR. So I checked all four and they never varied by more than 3 between all four tuners on both DVR's. EXCEPT-for #'s 4,12 and 20 on 101, which would vary considerably even on the same tuner if I just ran it again. 4 and 12 would jump from 0 to 57 and back to zero. 20 never went to zero, but it would fall from the low 70's to the mid 50's. I never saw it above 74 or below 54, but it changed every time I tried. This behavior occurred on both DVR's.

So based on my limited understanding, it seems like my dish is aimed correctly (or I wouldn't have the high numbers I have on each satellite), but I have an LNB problem, which accounts for the very low or missing numbers on 101. Is that also where the guide info comes from? Though both DVR's are getting that message frequently, one is clearly getting it much more than the other, which is odd since both seem to have the same reception.

Thanks for taking the time to review this info and thanks for all the help you very knowledgeable folks dispense on this forum. I've solved many problems by just searching in the forum for a similar thread and found my answer.

Best,
Kevin


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Your even-numbered transponders on the main 101º satellite are either zero or way too low. This is typically caused by a loose, moist or corroded coax cable connector at your dish, multiswitch or ground block. Check those. 

If it's not that, and all of your Receivers/DVRs show the same readings on that satellite, then it's likely an LNB problem. Best to call DirecTV and request a service visit. It's free if you have their Equipment Protection Plan, or within 90-days of installation. Otherwise ~$50.


----------



## Hollingshead (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes, I can see where the cable makes even more sense. Unfortunately, I'm not really in roof-climbing mode to get up there and check.

So, I guess it's a service call. The $50 is annoying (especially on top of what I already send them each month!), but a bigger problem is being home for a service visit.

Thanks for the help.


----------

